# payday 2



## radical6 (Nov 12, 2014)

who is ready for the girl heister 
also which dlc is worth buying?? 
(tom is a cheater who went from level 1 to like level 41 from one game smh!!)


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 13, 2014)

Huh, there's a female character coming in? Neat! I really should play this game more, lol. But only my ex has it and he still needs to build a new PC. :v

On the DLC note, I bought all of them except the Hotline Miami one and the silly soundtracks while it was all on sale. 
You only need the heist ones if you're *hosting* the heist. 
So you can just grab the weapon packs based on what you'd actually use. There were too many great options for me to choose from, though, haha.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 13, 2014)

justice said:


> who is ready for the girl heister
> also which dlc is worth buying??
> (tom is a cheater who went from level 1 to like level 41 from one game smh!!)



u suck
all
Actually 1 to 19!!!! But that was because some dude was hacking. Everything else was legit thanks to the power of friendship and stealth!


----------



## radical6 (Nov 15, 2014)

shut up tom you dirty cheater

questions
1) how come during bank heists i just have to kill the guards and drill and n oone else ****ign hears it like no one else walks by. 
2) why is john wick questioning his life???  (there was no one else nearby ok) http://prntscr.com/56rljr


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2014)

justice said:


> shut up tom you dirty cheater
> 
> questions
> 1) how come during bank heists i just have to kill the guards and drill and n oone else ****ign hears it like no one else walks by.
> 2) why is john wick questioning his life???  (there was no one else nearby ok) http://prntscr.com/56rljr



1) Stealth is king!!!
2) John Wick does what he wants
3) Not my fault a hacker joined my lobby


----------



## radical6 (Nov 16, 2014)

who else agrees that wolf is the best character. I relate to wolf on a spiritual level. also I was doing so fine with stealth until this random civilian that was walking by saw me. except there was an invisible wall so I couldn't tie them down so rip


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Wolf is my favorite character and next would be Pay Day: The Heist Hoxton.
I don't like Pay Day 2 to be honest... I pre-ordered it and I was really happy playing it but then it just got repetitive. The Heist was a better game in my opinion because the skill tree wasn't stupid and the weapons were really fun. Plus, I remember back when it came out how the achievement frenzy was absolutely beautiful and brought the community together. In Pay Day 2, I've run into so many jerks and hackers. Don't get me wrong, The Heist had a ton of hackers but they were funny guys.
I'm against the addition of a new female character or even ANY new character AT ALL! I want the image of the game to relate to the four main guys because they are part of the reason I enjoy the franchise. 

I have the DLC from a friend and I wouldn't really recommend it.

BTW: Who is Tom?


----------



## radical6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tom is tbt member Tom. So the Tom above my last post lol
he cheated cuz of a hacker tho! 

Well they have already have John Wick and Houston, so tbh I want Clover. I like the main crew too but it would be nice to see more faces


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2014)

Norski said:


> Wolf is my favorite character and next would be Pay Day: The Heist Hoxton.
> I don't like Pay Day 2 to be honest... I pre-ordered it and I was really happy playing it but then it just got repetitive. The Heist was a better game in my opinion because the skill tree wasn't stupid and the weapons were really fun. Plus, I remember back when it came out how the achievement frenzy was absolutely beautiful and brought the community together. In Pay Day 2, I've run into so many jerks and hackers. Don't get me wrong, The Heist had a ton of hackers but they were funny guys.
> I'm against the addition of a new female character or even ANY new character AT ALL! I want the image of the game to relate to the four main guys because they are part of the reason I enjoy the franchise.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with new characters though? While I can agree in most cases the old cast is usually a better fit, I don't mind new characters and I don't mind the inclusion of a female character because crime isn't a sausage fest. Jerks and hackers are unfortunately a common place now in most online games so we can really only expect it to get worse unless more people crack down on it. 

Which DLC did your friend gift you?

Who is Tom? This speaks to me on a spiritual level.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tom said:


> Who is Tom? This speaks to me on a spiritual level.



Tom is a douchebag who cheats and hacks on games and makes fun of my feelings!!!

I was hoping Greta is gonna be put in the game soon as a new contractor tbh. She's my babe from the web series.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Tom said:


> What's wrong with new characters though? While I can agree in most cases the old cast is usually a better fit, I don't mind new characters and I don't mind the inclusion of a female character because crime isn't a sausage fest. Jerks and hackers are unfortunately a common place now in most online games so we can really only expect it to get worse unless more people crack down on it.
> 
> Which DLC did your friend gift you?
> 
> Who is Tom? This speaks to me on a spiritual level.



I don't mean specifically a female character. I loved the way that Wolf, Hoxton, Dallas, and Chains have personalities that connect with each other. Having another person with a different personality might conflict with how the main group interacts with each other.

Four best guy friends rob banks, museums, etc. They got a real bond there.
With a new character, it feels that they left the replaced character back at home doing nothing so they could bring a person they don't have a real connection with. I've liked Pay Day's environment and that's what I focus on for a lot of games.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Norski said:


> I don't mean specifically a female character. I loved the way that Wolf, Hoxton, Dallas, and Chains have personalities that connect with each other. Having another person with a different personality might conflict with how the main group interacts with each other.
> 
> Four best guy friends rob banks, museums, etc. They got a real bond there.
> With a new character, it feels that they left the replaced character back at home doing nothing so they could bring a person they don't have a real connection with. I've liked Pay Day's environment and that's what I focus on for a lot of games.



Houston and Hoxton's interactions are really funny tho, since Houston replaces Hoxton's until they free him. Hoxton's always calls Houston a useless **** for brains and is angry about the fact he was replaced, I enjoy seeing it haha.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 17, 2014)

justice said:


> shut up tom you dirty cheater
> 
> questions
> 1) how come during bank heists i just have to kill the guards and drill and n oone else ****ign hears it like no one else walks by.



bank heist maps are 'bugged' in that only 4-5 walking civilians spawn. if ur doing bank heist and ur using a saw, be wary that using the saw will alert everyone on the map. if u do it too early, sometimes u will alert the civilians that spawn outside of the map bounds, and u wont be able to kill them.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> bank heist maps are 'bugged' in that only 4-5 walking civilians spawn. if ur doing bank heist and ur using a saw, be wary that using the saw will alert everyone on the map. if u do it too early, sometimes u will alert the civilians that spawn outside of the map bounds, and u wont be able to kill them.



yeah I hate walking civilians because like we were doing this job fine but this civilian spawned and I yelled at them to sit down but I couldn't walk over there to tie them or w/e. I wish they fixed that. we were doing it perfectly and we're moving the bags to the car when they spawned so I was like boo.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 17, 2014)

the worst map is go bank, that heist runs purely off rng


----------



## Farobi (Nov 20, 2014)

i got the game for free from one of those 4 pack openings from a random person and i need to find time (and literally space) to play it. omggg it looks awesome * - *


----------



## Mayannaise (Nov 20, 2014)

Clover seems interesting ^^. Can't wait to get to play her. Also, the Hoxton is best girl so obv Hoxton break out is best dlc.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2014)

hoxhud makes my life so much better


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 25, 2014)

Alienware is giving away a DLC for payday 2, in-game weapon Alpha Mauler. This seems like the place to share that. :v

http://na.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/payday-2-alienware-alpha-mauler-key-giveaway


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 25, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Alienware is giving away a DLC for payday 2, in-game weapon Alpha Mauler. This seems like the place to share that. :v
> 
> http://na.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/payday-2-alienware-alpha-mauler-key-giveaway



thxthx!


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> thxthx!



yupyup!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 25, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> yupyup!



do u play much payday? i got kinda bored of it


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> do u play much payday? i got kinda bored of it



I have around 51 hours I think which isn't a lot but I'm still pretty excited to play whenever I can. I avoid playing with randoms tho, it's really only fun with friends tbh. also I'm hoping for some more heists or at least more maps because they mostly reuse them for bank heists or w/e.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 25, 2014)

i always spec for stealth missions because i usually solo, dont like playing pubs either


----------



## radical6 (Nov 26, 2014)

tbh im pretty eh at stealth, like i know the basics (ex silence your gun and buy the spotter asset to help and body bags and yadda yadda) but i just get nervous lol. i try to always have a low detection rating but i dont like to play alone so my bff usually has uh...a more higher rating than me so i usually have her wait outside. well until she walks by a guard then we just go loud. idk how we made it to level ~60 lol. i can stealth alone sometimes tho but its much easier with people if they know how to anyway. i also find it a lot easier with voice chat or a skype call to communicate if a guard is nearby or something or a camera. (tom doesnt know how to he triggered the alarm on shadow raid!)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 26, 2014)

we can play some time, can teach you the way of solo stealth dw election day

edit: if u dont reject my friend request


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 26, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> do u play much payday? i got kinda bored of it



I actually haven't -- but that's more because the only person I've really had to to play with is my ex, and his computer fried shortly after we both grabbed it during the summer sale. :c
He should have a new one up and running by the end of December, hopefully, lol.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 28, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> we can play some time, can teach you the way of solo stealth dw election day
> 
> edit: if u dont reject my friend request



o that was u

anyway I bought the hotline Miami and big bank dlc and some others. im ready to die lmao. I like the masks at least BC I picked up hotline Miami during the sale as well.


----------



## unravel (Nov 28, 2014)

I got the copy from farobi I have no idea why but he randomly said its a belated b-day gift or somethinglol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 28, 2014)

my game crashes a lot, probably related to a lower shadow map mod i use (to increase my fps)


----------



## radical6 (Nov 28, 2014)

I want to stealth mallcrashers but I see myself failing horribly


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 28, 2014)

justice said:


> I want to stealth mallcrashers but I see myself failing horribly



there are always 2 guards patrolling the top floor, with a third that goes up and down. u just need to kill the guards quietly and out of sight, and then move slowly between each shop. u will need to kill a lot of civvies. never break the shop window glass, that will alert everyone.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 2, 2014)

whos ready for the christmas map


----------



## radical6 (Dec 8, 2014)

is it me or does the new update make everything lag a lot more and pretty much make the performance even worse? My friends and I have started to crash more and others are complaining too about the update so idk 

also I want almirs toast. Tom got it before me. **** you Tom. 
I need the beard tho.. planning to do it soon with friends. (if Tom ever ****ing Plays)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 9, 2014)

nope everything works fine


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

so apparently girl heister is going to be irish, not surprising given her name is clover


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> so apparently girl heister is going to be irish, not surprising given her name is clover



Looking forward to her, I wonder if we'll have to pay to unlock her though.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> Looking forward to her, I wonder if we'll have to pay to unlock her though.



i think the diamond heist map might be dlc, but i dont think clover will be a paid dlc character. they gave us hoxton (tho tht was for the community thing) and john wick free after all

also give me your trading cards you pig


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

i dont think they will put characters behind a paywall

man the new preplanning on shadow raid makes it so ez now


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2014)

justice said:


> i think the diamond heist map might be dlc, but i dont think clover will be a paid dlc character. they gave us hoxton (tho tht was for the community thing) and john wick free after all
> 
> also give me your trading cards you pig



True, though John Wick was more of an advertisement than anything. I'll get the DLC eventually. You guys unlock the beard yet?

You first


----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2014)

Tom said:


> True, though John Wick was more of an advertisement than anything. I'll get the DLC eventually. You guys unlock the beard yet?
> 
> You first



no cuz its only me zuzu and michael and were waiting for u meanie >:l
i only buy the dlc when its on sale so ill prob pick it up during the winter sale if it even is a dlc


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 13, 2014)

tired of spec'ing for solo stealth and having all the event heists be loud


----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2014)

I GOT THE BEARD AFTER LIKE 30 TRIES OF SUFFERING OHM YGODDDDDDDDDDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yea the last three heists have been loud..if the diamond heist is loud only then god. 
poor ghost players


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 13, 2014)

justice said:


> I GOT THE BEARD AFTER LIKE 30 TRIES OF SUFFERING OHM YGODDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



im probably just gonna go masterforce build in infamy 3 and stop stealthing for a while


----------



## radical6 (Dec 14, 2014)

clover costs like 5 dollars are you kidding me
oh well


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2014)

Well at least there's a female heister!


----------



## radical6 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tom said:


> Well at least there's a female heister!



the next heister should be a dog. wolf and the dog would be such good pals
i hope she at least comes with some masks and ****


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 15, 2014)

think i'll run akimbo masterfug build for infamy 3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 15, 2014)

o man her perk deck looks perfect for stealthing


----------



## radical6 (Dec 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> o man her perk deck looks perfect for stealthing



ikr it looks so good and i want it soon tbh so i can work on it but i dont wanna buy her yet
maybe i will bc i love overkill


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

holy damn theyre introducing multiple skill builds that u can save and switch between without having to respec each time


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

rip me i bought clover pack


----------



## radical6 (Dec 23, 2014)

yfw ur stealthing fire starter on overkill (I think) pro and UR on day 3 and everything is going fine and stealth is working gr8 and then ur friend jokes around and throws a dead body on the street and the whole map freaks out and the swats come in to kick ur ass


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 23, 2014)

justice said:


> yfw ur stealthing fire starter on overkill (I think) pro and UR on day 3 and everything is going fine and stealth is working gr8 and then ur friend jokes around and throws a dead body on the street and the whole map freaks out and the swats come in to kick ur ass



Worst feel. Michael's fault.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> Worst feel. Michael's fault.


it's okay he still tried


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

u shud be able to rush with 3 ppl in that scenario


----------



## radical6 (Dec 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u shud be able to rush with 3 ppl in that scenario



eh it was at the end and we could already escape so we were like whatever and left. the other 2 were messing around and trying to zip line on the map so when they triggered the alarm we were caught off guard lol.

I mean yea I could rush but I think it wouldn't work well with just me and tommy cuz idk what the other 2 were doing


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

sounds like the random pubbers i play with do better than ur friends


----------



## radical6 (Dec 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> sounds like the random pubbers i play with do better than ur friends



nah theyre good and one of them is higher leveled than me and knows what hes doing but they like to **** around a lot on maps if were doing stealth so im usually the one handling guards/cameras/pagers etc


----------



## radical6 (Dec 25, 2014)

THX TOMMY FOR CLOVER NOW I CAN YELL AT PPL TO GET UP OR ILL STEP ON THEIR BALLS


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 25, 2014)

clover has a real potty mouth


----------



## radical6 (Dec 26, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> clover has a real potty mouth



its why i love her :^)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 26, 2014)

soloing dw shadow raid
hauling an artifact
brain zones out, thinks im playing counterstrike
press 3 to take knife out to run faster
throws grenade
preceding 15 minutes wasted


----------



## radical6 (Dec 28, 2014)

been using a controller for payday so long that when i tried to play w/o it it feels so goddamn weird

clovers perk deck is alright i guess if u only do stealth but i kinda see it as "well if u **** up heres some dodge too". idk i think one of the perks if u stand still u get **** so im thinking it also helps for like loud i guess if ur doing the objectives and **** like fixing a drill 

i never get to play as her tho cuz everytime shes taken and then tom took wolf from me

also i ****ign hate inspire i yelled at my friend to get up 5 times and it never got her up i was like oh mgyod and then she went into custody


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 29, 2014)

There's too much fine control required that using a controller is a liability imo.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> There's too much fine control required that using a controller is a liability imo.



ye ik but im used to it and im too lazy 2 change. ill prob switch to keyboard tho when i get my new computer. i dont play w/ pubs tho so i only play mostly w/ my bff who also uses a controller so we dont rly freak out if we **** up cuz w/e.  i cant wait for the casino heist coming out in 2015, hope its as uh..big as big bank i suppose? i kinda wish they took some maps from the first game too cuz they seem rly interesting.

im too scared to join pubs tho. TRIBE scares me and i dont want to meet anyone like him in pubs lmao.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 29, 2014)

pubs r only scary in stealth maps like election day, and even the worst pubs kno how to stealth bank tho.

also u removed me from steam, i guess becuz i changed my name and u didnt recognise it?


----------



## radical6 (Jan 1, 2015)

i cant believ i had to parkour to get to the last crate in  election day it was the last one and it was stuck in the middle of nowhere on top of this shelf and to get to it u had to jump and it took us 20 mins til i was like ok u kno what **** this and i terminated the contact but MY BFF GOT ON THERE RIGHT WHEN I CLICKED QUIT I HATE MYSELF


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2015)

justice said:


> i cant believ i had to parkour to get to the last crate in  election day it was the last one and it was stuck in the middle of nowhere on top of this shelf and to get to it u had to jump and it took us 20 mins til i was like ok u kno what **** this and i terminated the contact but MY BFF GOT ON THERE RIGHT WHEN I CLICKED QUIT I HATE MYSELF



git gud

Thanks Mirror's Edge for all my jumping skills.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> git gud
> 
> Thanks Mirror's Edge for all my jumping skills.



OKAY EVERYONE WAS EITHER DRUNK OR BUSY MEMEING DONT BLAME ME!!!! i was so close the first time except I jumped too far and went over it.. I cried


----------



## radical6 (Jan 6, 2015)

why the **** are ladders so hard? why is this the hardest part of the game? I cry more seeing a ladder than a skulldozer. I went into custody on a solo shadow raid.. lmaoo I cried


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 6, 2015)

justice said:


> why the **** are ladders so hard? why is this the hardest part of the game? I cry more seeing a ladder than a skulldozer. I went into custody on a solo shadow raid.. lmaoo I cried



hahaha noob can't climb!

Ladders are easy once you figure out the motions.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

just enter the sewers in shadow raid from the edge opposite the ladder, cant mess that up

ive only fallen once on that map, wen a merc suddenly appeared and scared the **** out of me


----------



## Keen (Jan 6, 2015)

I find ladders easier if you go down them facing forward, I always screw up the backwards facing ones.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 6, 2015)

I think I read somewhere that U just like, walking into the ladder from the other side like there's nothing there and U will .. fall? I'm so glad I'm not the only one with this problem tho cuz I've read about other ppl being frustrated with this omg.

wish I got cooler mask patterns and colors cuz all I can do is make the poetry jam mask thing really ****ing creepy 
I want the meme masks that came out tho


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 7, 2015)

wat no thats how ur supposed to enter the sewers, walk in from the opposite side


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 7, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> just enter the sewers in shadow raid from the edge opposite the ladder, cant mess that up
> 
> ive only fallen once on that map, wen a merc suddenly appeared and scared the **** out of me


I hate bumping into Mercs when we both turn the corner on that map.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 14, 2015)

new heist, new contractor, new heister


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking forward to next Tuesday for more details, interested in seeing who the new crew member is.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 14, 2015)

well the video kinda implied who it was


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 17, 2015)

That feel when you successfully get everything out of a Overkill Shadow Raid mission without getting caught. Really proud that I've pretty much gotten the whole thing down to a T, but I really hate loading up the map and getting screwed because the majority of guards all decided to chill on a single floor.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 8, 2015)

What happened to payday and why is there more dlc that everyone is really mad about cuz ive been gone for a while and comign back im like so confsed


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2015)

justice said:


> What happened to payday and why is there more dlc that everyone is really mad about cuz ive been gone for a while and comign back im like so confsed



>get free dlc for too long
>suddenly charged dlc
>wtf overkill y u do dis
>overkill heist, break into random fan home and steal valuables
>10/10

I really don't care tbh, I expected paid DLC at some point. They can't keep making a living off good will alone.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 9, 2015)

I read into it and Everyone and their Mom are angry. Okay 20 dollars for some masks and weapons probably is a bit too much but I see it as a donation thing I suppose, kind of like the steam way of some kickstarter thing idk. Yeah there's a **** ton of DLC but you can at least still play the heists. (unless ur too scared to go on pubs like me) but imo the weapons in DLC have always been meh, the best weapons in the game have always been non DLC imo. If the minigun and rocket launcher are like OP as hell then it could piss off a lot of people I guess. I don't understand this hype train thing. Spend money and they give us stuff (???). I know they're a small indie company but I'm kind of wondering what they're gonna do with 2.2 million dollars. I know they're giving away like 250k or something but still, idk I guess it will go into TWD game they're making or whagever


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 9, 2015)

There's a bundle in Gamestop is that even worth it?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 9, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> There's a bundle in Gamestop is that even worth it?



yes i can say with absolute certainty without knowing anything about the bundle like wat it has and how much it costs, that it is worth it

(not rly)


----------



## radical6 (Feb 9, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> There's a bundle in Gamestop is that even worth it?



like the GOTY thing? tbh overkill puts their stuff on sale a lot so i would rather buy it on steam if you want it that bad


----------



## radical6 (Feb 26, 2015)

why does everyone hate bonnie what does she even look like


----------



## radical6 (Mar 22, 2015)

I CANT BELIEVE THE RAT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler



HECOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
well it made sense since he literally has a mapnamed Rats...and all his maps involve the FBI arriving right away. also wtf he wanted us to die at watchdogs lmao k..and how if u stealth firestarter the fbi troops just walk around w/o shooting any of the mendozas..and how all of his heists are loud cuz he wants u to die


----------

